
Site Reliability Engineering at Chik-Fil-A - kossae
https://medium.com/@cfatechblog/site-reliability-engineering-at-chick-fil-a-17bb7c7df6a7
======
coffeesn0b
Woot woot! (Biased author here, sorry... can’t help it)

